
Waterfox: The fastest 64-Bit browser on the web - caffeinewriter
https://www.waterfoxproject.org/
======
vortico
The source does not seem to be available, and the only additional features
mentioned (i.e. built with Intel's compiler and added "some extra features to
really stand out") do not justify running unknown code on my machine. As far
as I know the figure of 3,000,000 could be completely fake and the binary
could contain malware.

The benchmark graphs are completely misguided---I believe he should be using a
bar chart for the first and no graph at all for the second (since each point
requires us to inverse the comparison!)

But the creator is around 19, so I hope him the best in an endeavorous
project, although I hope he releases the source code for his improvements.

EDIT: I now see the link to the source code! Void everything I said except the
second paragraph.

------
jarcane
I guess the smiley face after 'fastest browser ... probably' is because their
own benchmarks show it not consistently beating Chrome?

------
kolev
Where's the source code?

~~~
jarcane
Source is here:
[https://github.com/MrAlex94/Waterfox](https://github.com/MrAlex94/Waterfox)

~~~
mtmail
Github shows only 2 commits. This seems to be the previous repository
[https://waterfox.codeplex.com/SourceControl/list/changesets](https://waterfox.codeplex.com/SourceControl/list/changesets)

